# 2012 USA Sieger in Indianapolis



## Danielle609

So I know it is not until May, but I thought I would start this thread. So I am curious, who all are going? Who is going to show and who is going as a spectator? Just curious  


Here is a link to the show information just incase you are curious: USA Sieger Show - 2011 | Indianapolis, Indiana | Enthralling, Physical, Exceptional USA Sieger Show Forms


I will be going as a spectator, I missed the Sieger in Virginia, so I am happy that this one is a little closer!


----------



## qbchottu

I'll be there with the Drache Feld crew! I'll be showing Wiva in the 12-18 class. I *might* show Whisk depending on how he develops the next couple of months. Please come say hi! I would love to meet as many people on here as I can!


----------



## Danielle609

Will do! I am excited to put faces to people on this board! I do not have a pup yet...but seeing as I will be getting a Huerta Hof pup, I plan on being a cheerleader...Robin, would I embarrass you if I bring pom poms??


----------



## Danielle609

I finally got my hotel reservations! Can't wait for May to arrive! Anyone else showing/spectating?


----------



## robinhuerta

OMG...I just read this......POM POMS?...hahahahaha!


----------



## Danielle609

Oh...you just wait Robin! LOL...too bad I am NOT the pom pom type


----------



## wildo

I'm going as a spectator.


----------



## KLindsey

I live in Indy so I think I will go to watch!!


----------



## mnm

Planning on going to take video and photo's for working.dog.com.


----------



## Danielle609

The show is almost here! Getting very excited! I am a little dissapointed that I wont be staying at the host hotel. I called and made reservations on a day that the computers were down, and didn't double check that they were actually made until after all the rooms were filled. Oh well. There are plenty more hotels! I was looking at the list of dogs entered, should be a very nice show!!


----------



## Discoetheque

I'm going as a spectator. A few of my friends will be showing their dogs, and my girl's sire will be in the Working Males class this year, so I'm looking forward to photographing the show.


----------



## wolfstraum

qbchottu said:


> I'll be there with the Drache Feld crew! I'll be showing Wiva in the 12-18 class. I *might* show Whisk depending on how he develops the next couple of months. Please come say hi! I would love to meet as many people on here as I can!


Tell Charlie I said HI.....I'd go so I could hang out with Marsha - but still in hospital...and will still be here   

Lee


----------



## robinhuerta

OH NO! *qbchottu*......it looks like "we" will be competing against each other! LOL
We have 3 for the same class.....*watch out girlie....I'll have to trip ya!*

Hope to see everyone there.....praying that the weather is nice, so the show is more enjoyable!
Best of luck to all participants!


----------



## qbchottu

wolfstraum said:


> Tell Charlie I said HI.....I'd go so I could hang out with Marsha - but still in hospital...and will still be here
> 
> Lee


Will do! Sending you best wishes during your surgeries and recovery!

Robin: 
We decided not to show Wiva when we saw that Grewe was judging the females 
He's never liked Wiva's color. Nevermind that she has excellent pigment (lovely dark brown eyes, jet black nails, dark mask), he always marked her down for not being black/red. I'd like her to get her first SG under a judge that gives her a fair chance. 
Ironically he loves Whiskey  Once I get him "ready" so to speak, I hope to get Whisk a SG under him!


----------



## robinhuerta

I just hate that! SCREW not being black & red enough......shoot, he's really gonna hate it when I bring an all black or sable female to one of his "rings" ! LOL!
Wheda (Whiskey's sister) is scheduled to show (IF she has enough coat)...she is not *extreme black & red*.....I don't care.
_I really hate when judges can't see past color...._


----------



## OriginalWacky

I was almost gonna be able to come over and see this show, but it's not working out. I guess I'll have to keep an eye out for another one that isn't more than a state or two away from us to try to visit. I would love to meet lots of folks from here (and their dogs!).


----------



## Danielle609

robinhuerta said:


> I just hate that! SCREW not being black & red enough......shoot, he's really gonna hate it when I bring an all black or sable female to one of his "rings" ! LOL!
> Wheda (Whiskey's sister) is scheduled to show (IF she has enough coat)...she is not *extreme black & red*.....I don't care.
> _I really hate when judges can't see past color...._


I don't see how they can judge on colors, especially when they are within the standard. Oh well, excited to see some nice dogs. Is anyone showing a sable or black this year?


----------



## qbchottu

robinhuerta said:


> I just hate that! SCREW not being black & red enough......shoot, he's really gonna hate it when I bring an all black or sable female to one of his "rings" ! LOL!
> Wheda (Whiskey's sister) is scheduled to show (IF she has enough coat)...she is not *extreme black & red*.....I don't care.
> _I really hate when judges can't see past color...._


I know! I like black/red too, but I would never judge a dog down for color. But the interesting thing is, he was in LOVE with my friend's all black working female at a show last year. He breed surveyed her too and gave her a great critique. Darja SG1 Kkl1 under Grewe. Called her an "exceptional" female. 
I :wub: her so I had to share this picture from her breed survey and first show!









That's interesting Robin. If he liked Whiskey's color, structure and expression, perhaps Wheda has a good chance?? I think she is an improvement of everything Whiskey has so I hope she does well!


----------



## qbchottu

Danielle609 said:


> I don't see how they can judge on colors, especially when they are within the standard. Oh well, excited to see some nice dogs. Is anyone showing a sable or black this year?


I've learned that just because they are judges doesn't mean they know anything special. I swear that most of the time, I see more honest critiques on this forum than from a "judge". Some of the biggest clowns I've met in the dog world are the judges


----------



## robinhuerta

That is a VERY nice solid black dog! Grewe better like her...or he is blind.....
NEXT year....I'll bring Izzy (sable) to the Working Class....and Noche (all black) to the 12-18 mo class, right along with all the others we show.....

Hope to see you in Indiana....come hang out for a while!


----------



## qbchottu

I'll be on the lookout for them!

I can't WAIT to have a beer (or a dozen) with you!!  :toasting:


----------



## Danielle609

Leaving this morning to had to Indy! I will pass of today's events, but that is because I was too tired to wake up at 4am  Hope to see some of you there!


----------



## wildo

Well that was very interesting! I didn't get to see any of the protection work (I'm a bit bummed about that, but couldn't get my lazy butt down there in time). The conformation stuff was... weird. So many dogs at the same time... So many bells, whistles, noise makers. It's a world I know nothing about and admittedly, it just doesn't really do it for me. Kinda boring for me.

There were some nice looking dogs there. I got to see some of the Huerta Hof crew and dogs, though I didn't recognize any of them. Not to mention they were all busy with the ring stuff. Nice looking dogs.

Then there was a single working line dog showing on Sunday (I was only there Sunday). Crok von der Mördersdell -Now that looked like a NICE dog! I _loved_ seeing the handler let him chase a ball around the ring while they were waiting. I bet that dog could chase that ball all day long. LOTS of drive, at least it appeared that way to me. I also saw him lie down in the ring while waiting his turn at the very end for the judge's critique- totally calm. I really liked that dog. Crok von der Mördersdell - working-dog.eu


----------



## qbchottu

He should have won a protection award. His handler (Katharina O) was NOT happy about that..
He and his handler will soon go to Slovenia to compete with the USA team. She was also on the winning German team in the past.


----------



## Hillary_Plog

I saw his bitework. It was quite nice!


----------



## qbchottu

I missed seeing you Hillary! Whiskey came on Sunday to say hi to Mike, Robin and Sam!


----------



## bocron

wildo said:


> Then there was a single working line dog showing on Sunday (I was only there Sunday). Crok von der Mördersdell -Now that looked like a NICE dog! I _loved_ seeing the handler let him chase a ball around the ring while they were waiting. I bet that dog could chase that ball all day long. LOTS of drive, at least it appeared that way to me. I also saw him lie down in the ring while waiting his turn at the very end for the judge's critique- totally calm. I really liked that dog. Crok von der Mördersdell - working-dog.eu


Wow, stunning dog!


----------



## qbchottu

He has his own website now! Crok - Meine Homepage


----------



## wildo

qbchottu said:


> He has his own website now! Crok - Meine Homepage


7 x SchH3/IPO3


----------



## Hillary_Plog

qbchottu said:


> I missed seeing you Hillary! Whiskey came on Sunday to say hi to Mike, Robin and Sam!


I KNOW...I was really looking forward to seeing you! I left early because the bathroom situation there was a freaking NIGHTMARE for me! The ONLY accessible bathrooms overflowed with sewage the first day and they didn't have accessible port-a-potties. UGH. Anyway...maybe you can come out over the summer to Huerta Hof?!


----------



## qbchottu

Yea Robin was explaining what a nightmare the bathroom situation was! It was so hot that I left as soon as awards was over. 

And actually I was talking to Sam about coming up for the next Chi show in WI. I really need to get Wiva a SG under someone NOT Johannes. She hasn't been shown since Dec, and I am itching to get her out there now that her coat is back in. I will see if some club members want to go as well. 

If I don't come up for that show, I have Fridays off for the summer so I can definitely come up for a weekend or two. I could drive up Fri, hang out for training Sat and go back Sun. I find driving soothing so it would be no problem getting there and back. I need to run that by Robin


----------



## Discoetheque

Crok's bitework was really nice. It was a decent show, though it was hot as all get-out. I had hoped to enter Discoe in the Untitled Females class, but renewing my USA membership and the entry fee were way out of my range for the time, so it was nice to just go and support our kennel. Everyone was so nice, though. There were some organization woes...lol. All in all, it was a nice show, though.


----------

